# Foster home found



## Biscuit & Chester (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello all
Just to let you all know,i have a foster home for my cats,a family friend is having them,till i find us a new home.........Oh i am so happy,i do not have to give themup........
Biscuit & Chester
Jenny
xx


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update, that's great to hear! I've moved your post over to the section your original thread was in, so people can see the followup.

Here was the thread: Foster home needed


----------

